# Funny pic of my uromastyx



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

He is in the middle of molting so I assume that was the reason for this. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks like he's having a good time though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2009)

Is that it's real name Rick?


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Is that it's real name Rick?


Yep. Uromastyx lizard. His name is Spike.


----------



## Griever (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL lizard yoga :lol:


----------

